# no qualification or trade where can i go



## angelmagik (Oct 12, 2007)

i know this is sad me and hubby hate the uk we are 23,22 and currently anylyse tacographs and have done since leaving school
we desperatly want to move to a country where the language is the same do we have a chance?


----------



## ricardo blue (Jun 6, 2007)

angelmagik said:


> i know this is sad me and hubby hate the uk we are 23,22 and currently anylyse tacographs and have done since leaving school
> we desperatly want to move to a country where the language is the same do we have a chance?[/QUOTe
> 
> Hi Angel...
> ...


----------



## angelmagik (Oct 12, 2007)

i dont get it? do they have lots of trucks in mexico?


----------



## SczzyBoy (Jan 1, 2008)

Curiously, you might have a good chance in Canada. It's big on long-distance trucking so there might be an opening. Have a look at the Alberta Provincial Nominee Program and see if there is a fit. You'd like it in Calgary/Edmonton - cold but clean and safe.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

ricardoblue was making a joke. A taco, as you doubtless know, is a common Mexican fast food. And of course the language isn't the same, as Mexicans speak Spanish.

Most countries maintain a list of needed technicians. The Australian immigration site is supposed to be very good. You can actually figure out whether you have enough points to immigrate. You never know what the shortages will be. They can be surprising. Australia at one time had a shortage of people who could restore antique furniture, now they have a shortage in the trades. Ten years or so ago, the US had a shortage of landscape architects, or so I've been told.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Angelmagik, 

As Synthia suggested you can look here at Is your occupation in demand? - Workers - Visas & Immigration
to see if your skillset is in demand for Australia.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Rudz (Apr 5, 2008)

ricardo blue said:


> angelmagik said:
> 
> 
> > i know this is sad me and hubby hate the uk we are 23,22 and currently anylyse tacographs and have done since leaving school
> ...


----------

